# Loading dock trench drains.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are some trenches we did today. 

They'll pour a half layer of sloppy concrete to solidify. Then box out and pitch the 1/2 inch to the drains on the final pour.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like the strut idea. No way the mud slingers can mess that up.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope that man hole in the second picture isn't for the MDC trap, looks awfully close to get all the piping in if it is.


----------

